# Micronor, anyone taking/taken this pill?



## diamondgem27

hi everyone, we are hoping to ttc in may but i'm just wondering when to come off my pill. Its micronor so wondering how long it'll take to get my body back to normal. i've been on it 10 years.


----------



## anniepie

Hia!

I'm on micronor at the moment and had a similar conversation with my GP a few weeks ago. Not wanting to worry you, the reason I asked was I was on this pill 10 years ago for a short while, and when I came off then (due to the end of a relationship rather than TTC), I had a period for 6 months, almost non-stop (a couple of days respite here and there). They actually put me on microgynon to regulate for 6 months (but that was more because it was a pain, and I wasn't in a place where I wanted to be pregnant then, so it was OK). But the good news is, speaking with my GP a few weeks ago, she told me, as soon as you come of micronor, your fertility should return to normal immediately. Even if you're bleeding, you should still be fertile (I guess it's just like breakthrough bleeding, but heavier!?). And they can give you meds to reduce the amount you bleed. The difficulty really comes when you want to start charting perhaps?

I guess on the other end of the scale, there are people who don't get a period for some months after coming off micronor...but to quote my GP- this shouldn't affect your fertility (not sure how that would work!?).

Its not unheard of for people to fall pregnant straight away after coming off the pill, without even having a period.

I know for me, just because I don't trust my body at all, when I do persuade OH that we're about ready to start trying, I'm going to come off as soon as possible, even if it means using other forms of contaception for a while...It is something I worry about, and I think it's something he doesn't get (we fell pregnant 3 years ago through a condom and morning after pill, so I think he doesn't really get the idea of things not happening immediately!)

Hope I didn't sound too negative about it all...best of luck when you come to TTC.

x


----------

